# Critique Bella-videos-No bucking for the first time in months



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just posted in horse talk because I'm trilled that I finally got back on Bella, For the past few months she been bucking every ride so I haven't ridden her for fear I would get bucked off, yesterday I had a friend with me, she's only 14 but she's a pretty good rider and is brave. So she got on Bella with my saddle and Bella was amazing. Now I would like some pointers to work with Bella on, She gets behind the bit sometimes and seems like she never stops playing with her mouth. I'm a terrible judge of if a horse is using it's hind end or not as well. 
Don't judge the rider, she hasn't ridden Bella in as long as I have(since I moved barns a few months ago and she was from my old one) and she was understandably a bit nervous because if the bucking.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Tn39cfhywE





 




 




 

And here are the videos of me walking on her  Just a nice easy walk to get us reacquainted :wink: I was just happy to be back up there, I almost cried I was so happy.


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

I really like you're mare. She has nice movement.

In my opinion	, your seat moves too much at the canter. If I were you, I would try harder to sit on your tailbone, and absorb the movement in your stomach rather than your legs like you are now. Also, if your horse usually bucks, its very beneficial to ride with your hands a bit higher. This will help discourage bucking (its hard to buck when the horses head is in the air), and also shift weight to the rear end.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

Congratulations on having your horse back! Did you ever figure out why she had been bucking? I loved how she stretched long and low toward the end of two of the videos, it really shows how relaxed she is - no trace of wanting to buck there! And I especially loved the big pats on the neck she got. Well done all 3 of you!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

arrowattack09 said:


> I really like you're mare. She has nice movement.
> 
> In my opinion , your seat moves too much at the canter. If I were you, I would try harder to sit on your tailbone, and absorb the movement in your stomach rather than your legs like you are now. Also, if your horse usually bucks, its very beneficial to ride with your hands a bit higher. This will help discourage bucking (its hard to buck when the horses head is in the air), and also shift weight to the rear end.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Like I said, the top videos are not me riding :wink: I'm in the bottom 2 vids just walking. Thank you for the compliments on Bella 



Amanda B said:


> Congratulations on having your horse back! Did you ever figure out why she had been bucking? I loved how she stretched long and low toward the end of two of the videos, it really shows how relaxed she is - no trace of wanting to buck there! And I especially loved the big pats on the neck she got. Well done all 3 of you!


She has been bucking because the woman who I had been letting ride her was using a saddle that did not fit. The saddle was very tight on her shoulder. I told her months ago that I thought that was the problem but she said it wasn't and I was too much of a push over to be stern. I finally did a wither tracing on Friday and confirmed it. She had also changed my horses bit from a eggbutt french link snaffle to a 3 ring elevator snaffle(without my permission) and was using very heavy hands. Bella was just trying to tell everyone something was wrong and I was too much of a pushover to listen. I had a long talk with the barn owner this afternoon about this and I feel much better now that she is informed(she is friends with the woman so I wasn't sure how it was going to go) and understands my concerns. 

Nikki hasn't ridden Bella in a long time and we were both very proud of how well she did, I'm glad it showed :lol:


----------



## arrowattack09 (Jul 10, 2012)

Oops. Sorry! I need to read better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Congrats Rachel for getting over your fear and riding Bella again! Also, way to go with letting your BO know about the friends saddle fit, hope that works itself out for you.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Congratulations on getting back in the saddle!

From what I could see of her at the walk on the long rain, she doesn't seem to be able to stretch out enough due to the length of the reins. At the canter she seems to be falling onto the forehand but I don't see Nikki pulling on her head or anything - I'd see this as a balance issue for Bella, and it may just be because she hasn't been ridden in a while (am I correct?) and needs to develop the strength in her back end. I'd do plenty of trotwork and work on a long rein, and let her back swing free, plus do work on downward transitions (and half halts within the gaits) to lighten her forehand and shift her balance back to her hindquarters - but there are far more knowledgeable people on here than me who'll give you far better answers  I'd be investing in a longer pair of reins though.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

You have a very nice mare. I like her. One thing that sticks out in the video. It is hard to be sure due to the quality of the video, but I get the impression that the bit is too high in her mouth. It looks like the cheeks could be dropped a hole or two.

If the bridle is too tight, it may hold the bit in an uncomfortable place in the mouth. That can cause some fussiness. Show a close up photo of the bit placement.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

arrowattack09 said:


> Oops. Sorry! I need to read better.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


We've all done it 


With Grace said:


> Congrats Rachel for getting over your fear and riding Bella again! Also, way to go with letting your BO know about the friends saddle fit, hope that works itself out for you.


Thank you, I know I should have done it sooner, I'm just such a push over



EvilHorseOfDoom said:


> Congratulations on getting back in the saddle!
> 
> From what I could see of her at the walk on the long rain, she doesn't seem to be able to stretch out enough due to the length of the reins. At the canter she seems to be falling onto the forehand but I don't see Nikki pulling on her head or anything - I'd see this as a balance issue for Bella, and it may just be because she hasn't been ridden in a while (am I correct?) and needs to develop the strength in her back end. I'd do plenty of trotwork and work on a long rein, and let her back swing free, plus do work on downward transitions (and half halts within the gaits) to lighten her forehand and shift her balance back to her hindquarters - but there are far more knowledgeable people on here than me who'll give you far better answers  I'd be investing in a longer pair of reins though.


Thanks! I just bought that bridle and it was the first time I ever used it, it was a cheapy $24 bridle. I didn't find the reins to be too short tho, but I have 3 other english bridles. She has been in regular work, but ridden in a saddle that doesn't fit and by a rider with very heavy hands and I think that is causing the issues. 



Allison Finch said:


> You have a very nice mare. I like her. One thing that sticks out in the video. It is hard to be sure due to the quality of the video, but I get the impression that the bit is too high in her mouth. It looks like the cheeks could be dropped a hole or two.
> 
> If the bridle is too tight, it may hold the bit in an uncomfortable place in the mouth. That can cause some fussiness. Show a close up photo of the bit placement.


It was the first time I used the bridle so the bit placement may have been off. I tried to lower it today when the other woman was riding her(in my saddle, which the whole time ridding in it she complained about it being too big). I thought it looked better lowered a whole on each side and the other woman said it was fine where it was and I insisted we put it down, then she put it up before she got on because it was too low :evil:. I don't really have any clear photos but I tried to clean up the photos I do have.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Oh and again she bucked for the other woman! When she did it she was like "Bella you haven't done this in a while" Which is BS because she was bucking 4x as much and higher just last Tuesday when I saw her ride. To me it seemed like she was saying it to be like "see she still bucks even with your saddle" 

Allison, Can I PM you?


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

PM received and answered. And, yes, I REALLY believe that bit is way too high in her mouth. I would put it down one or two holes, at least.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Allison Finch said:


> PM received and answered. And, yes, I REALLY believe that bit is way too high in her mouth. I would put it down one or two holes, at least.


Thank you, How do you judge where I bit should sit, for example, I've heard a lot of people use the 2 wrinkle rule, some 1, some even none. Is that all BS or there is an actually number or rule as to see how the bit should sit?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I was taught just barely one wrinkle, but I put my fingers inside and make sure the bit isn't clanking down on the canines but resting on the bars , where it shoudl be. For some horses, that might be a large wrinkle or maybe two (that feels high to me) . for some, no wrinkle at all.

I see more people with the bit way too high than those with the bit too low.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> I was taught just barely one wrinkle, but I put my fingers inside and make sure the bit isn't clanking down on the canines but resting on the bars , where it shoudl be. For some horses, that might be a large wrinkle or maybe two (that feels high to me) . for some, no wrinkle at all.
> 
> I see more people with the bit way too high than those with the bit too low.


Thank you, growing up I had always kept mine pretty low, either no wrinkles or barley 1 but then as I started taking english lessons I kept getting told my bit was too low, so I thought maybe it was an english thing to have the bit higher. Or that I was just wrong since I had taught myself and just put it where it looked more comfortable(and read in books since it was before the internet was popular). When I go on monday I'll adjust it!


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

This made me so happy!! I'm so glad that you have your Bella back That's so great! Happy riding!!


----------



## ThePaintGirl (Aug 14, 2012)

Congrats on riding her! 

Is bella your horse or this rider that rides with heavy hands and complains about the bridle?


----------

